
Show HN: A browser extension that displays HN/Reddit comments on all webpages - timesler
https://epiverse.co/
======
timesler
Hi all, I'm one of the creators of the linked extension (Epiverse), a
chrome/firefox extension for viewing Hacker News and Reddit threads as you
browse the web. It's been stagnant for a while now but we've recently revamped
it and released a new version. We will be actively maintaining the app, adding
features and potentially new content sources, and would love to get your
feedback.

A brief walkthrough: after adding the extension, the icon will display the
combined comment count for the current URL across threads from HN and Reddit.
When opened, the extension displays as a sidebar displaying all matching
submissions and their comments.

With the latest version of the app we've focused on privacy (and user's
ability to control it), performance, and usability. We've added the ability to
have the extension auto-open on certain domains, which is great for sites
whose own comments are famously shallow or offensive, like YouTube. Under the
hood, we maintain and constantly update a database of all HN and Reddit
submissions, which will allow the app to scale while preserving performance.

Our eventual goal is to transition Epiverse into a universal commenting system
for the web with it's own authentication and commenting ecosystem, but step
one is to grow the user base and stress test the UI.

Any feedback, good or bad, is very welcome!

